# Shoreline trailer ID#



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello All,
I recently purchased a Shoreline tilting trailer along with a boat and motor. But I need to register the trailer and can't seem to find the ID#. I looked mainly up front by the tongue. Can anyone give me a clue?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 25, 2011)

Does it have a title? Otherwise you may have to register it as home made.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 29, 2011)

The search is over. I happened to "stumble" across the serial# while running new wiring for the lights (which was trashed bye the way!). It is located on the passenger side inside the channel of the frame near the "pivot" for the tilt. 
Thanks to all of you who out there that were scrambling to find your serial numbers.

P.S. They sure make re-wiring a trailer easy nowadays!!! And NOT very expensive either.


----------

